# Gutes Motherboard für i5 3470



## LYoxX (24. Oktober 2012)

*Gutes Motherboard für i5 3470*

Hallo Leute 

Ich wollte mit in nächster Zeit ein i5 3470 ram und MB Kaufen

Nun kommt mir die Frage : Welches Motherboard,Ram könnt ihr mir den Empfehlen ( Sollt nicht so teuer sein ) 

Hatte schon an das MSI Z77A-G43 gedacht aber ich lasse mich da von ein paar profis bearten


----------



## Psytis (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gutes Motherboard für i5 3470*

was kommt denn sonst noch in den PC?
eigetnlich reicht ein B75 board, ausser du brauchst irgendwelche besonderen Anschlüsse oder willst ungewöhnlich viele USB/SATA (2/3) Anschlüsse haben.


----------



## LYoxX (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gutes Motherboard für i5 3470*

nunja ich habe noch eine gtx 460

und sonst kommt vielleicht noch eine SSD Rein aber sonst nichts^^

Und ich bräuchte halt 3 USB Anschlüsse^^


----------



## facehugger (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gutes Motherboard für i5 3470*

Warum den i5-3570? Den Unterschied zum i5-3450 merkst du nur in Benches... Ich würde es daher so machen:


Mobo: ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder: ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i5-3450, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80637I53450) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Sella (84000000053) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
SSD: Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gruß


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gutes Motherboard für i5 3470*

Erstmal ist ein 34570er Unfug eher ein 3450er.
Billig und gutes MB wäre das ASrock Pro3 in der B75 Variante, mit etwas mehr Ausstatung in der H77 Variante.
Guter RAm: Corsair Vengeance LP 8GB. Als SSD entweder die Crucial M4 oder Samsung 830er.

Edit: Verdammt der Face war mal wieder schneller und hat sogar Links.


----------



## Legacyy (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gutes Motherboard für i5 3470*

Würde auch facehuggers Konfig empfehlen, mal wieder ne super Auswahl


----------



## LYoxX (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gutes Motherboard für i5 3470*

Hmm habe gelesen das bei ASRock der Kunden support nicht so tolle sei kann das jemand bezeugen?


----------



## Psytis (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gutes Motherboard für i5 3470*

3470 oder 3450 das ist nicht mal 1€ unterschied, wen juckts?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gutes Motherboard für i5 3470*



Psytis schrieb:


> 3470 oder 3450 das ist nicht mal 1€ unterschied, wen juckts?


 OK, dachte der wäre größer Auch drauf achten die CPU immer in der Boxed kaufen.
Ich wüsste nicht was gegen Asrock spricht. Alternative Gigabyte H77 D3H


----------



## LYoxX (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gutes Motherboard für i5 3470*

Also von ASRock habt ihr noch nix schlimmes gehört ?

Und was für ein Mobo würdet ihr mir dann jetzt so entgültig empfehlen? 

ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, oder das ASRock B75 Pro3


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gutes Motherboard für i5 3470*

Nein haben wir nicht.
Normalerweise reicht ein B75 Pro3, also dieses. Das H77 Pro4 hat nur etwas mehr aussattung.


----------



## Psytis (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gutes Motherboard für i5 3470*

was für ein Gehäuse hast du?

edit: wie alle immer davon ausgehen, dass jeder ein ATX gehäuse hat


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gutes Motherboard für i5 3470*

Wirf ne Münze 
Du machst mit den von facehugger genannten MB nix falsches.
Habe nichts negatives gehört und pech kannst du mit jedem Hersteller haben.


----------



## LYoxX (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gutes Motherboard für i5 3470*

habe das Coolermaster 690 Elite oder so^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gutes Motherboard für i5 3470*

Das ist gut da geht das locker rein


----------



## LYoxX (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gutes Motherboard für i5 3470*

und ich möchte gerne noch eine Asus Xonar DX Einbauen geht das auch ?


----------



## facehugger (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gutes Motherboard für i5 3470*

ASRock baut schon seit einiger Zeit wieder richtig gute Boards Und welches du nimmst, entscheidest du anhand der Ausstattung... Wenn der i5-3470 wirklich nur einen Taler (es sind sogar nur 75 Cent Unterschied) mehr wie der i5-3450 kostet, kannst du ihn natürlich nehmen

Gruß


----------



## Psytis (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gutes Motherboard für i5 3470*

ja die passt auch noch rein

@facehugger
du meintest ja den 3570, der kostet dann schon etwas mehr


----------



## LYoxX (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gutes Motherboard für i5 3470*

Wenn ich mir das ASRock B75 Pro3 Kaufe muss ich dann irgendwie ein Bedenken habe das das MB Den CPU Nicht erkennt ?


----------



## facehugger (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gutes Motherboard für i5 3470*

*@Psytis:* Ja, eigentlich meinte ich den i5-3570 Zwischen i5-3450/3470 kann man ne Münze werfen, ich komm schon ganz durcheinander *@LYoxX*: nein, musst du nicht.

Gruß


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gutes Motherboard für i5 3470*



LYoxX schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das ASRock B75 Pro3 Kaufe muss ich dann irgendwie ein Bedenken habe das das MB Den CPU Nicht erkennt ?


 Wieso solltest du denn?
NAtürlich nicht


----------



## LYoxX (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gutes Motherboard für i5 3470*

Ich weis nicht 

Aber ich lege nun doch lieber 10€ mehr drauf für das Pro4/MVP Da dies doch wieder einige USB Slots mehr hat 

Ansonsten bedanke ich mich herzlich bei Euch


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gutes Motherboard für i5 3470*

kannst du machen
Wir helfen doch gerne


----------



## LYoxX (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gutes Motherboard für i5 3470*

bevor ich es vergesse

Packt mein Corsair CX V2 500w

eigentlich den i5 3450
GTX 460
Unter last ?


----------



## Adi1 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gutes Motherboard für i5 3470*



LYoxX schrieb:


> bevor ich es vergesse
> 
> Packt mein Corsair CX V2 500w
> 
> ...


 
Aber sicher .


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gutes Motherboard für i5 3470*

Ja das dürfte kein Problem geben, die CPu ist sehr Strom sparend


----------



## facehugger (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gutes Motherboard für i5 3470*

Keine Bedenken diesbezüglich des Saftspenders für die kommende Hardware auch meinerseits

Gruß


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gutes Motherboard für i5 3470*

Dann Viel Spaß mit der Neuen Hardware


----------



## LYoxX (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gutes Motherboard für i5 3470*

Danke


----------



## LYoxX (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gutes Motherboard für i5 3470*

Was ich nochmal schnell fragen wollte 

Findet ihr das Pro4/MVP Oder das MSI B75A-G43 von MSI Besser ?


----------



## Adi1 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gutes Motherboard für i5 3470*

Von der Ausstattung her, sind beide Boards fast gleich. Qualitativ gibt es keine Unterschiede.
Daher kannst Du irgendeins nehmen.


----------

